# vestire i panni di



## Nualoa

¿Cuál sería el equivalente en Castellano?


----------



## femmejolie

Nualoa said:


> ¿Cuál sería el equivalente en Castellano?


Credo che sia sbagliata.
L'espressione sarebbe piuttosto 'sapere di che panni veste qualcuno': 
conoscerne l'indole, il comportamento.


DRAE : *conocer el paño* :conocer alguien el ~.
1. fr. coloq. Estar bien enterado del asunto de que se trata.

Neanch'io la conoscevo.Molto interessante!


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Credo che hai sbagliato.
> L'espressione sarebbe piuttosto 'sapere di che panni veste qualcuno':
> conoscerne l'indole, il comportamento.
> 
> 
> DRAE : *conocer el paño* :conocer alguien el ~.
> 1. fr. coloq. Estar bien enterado del asunto de que se trata.
> 
> Neanch'io la conoscevo.Molto interessante!



No no, l'espressione "vestire i panni di qualcuno" esiste in italiano. In spagnolo potrebbe essere tipo "estar en el pellejo de", "ponerse en el lugar de"..


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> No no, l'espressione "vestire i panni di qualcuno" esiste in italiano. In spagnolo potrebbe essere tipo "estar en el pellejo de", "ponerse en el lugar de"..


 
Grazie Irene dalla tua correzione!Io mi riferivo alla espressione, no a lei.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Grazie Irene d*e*lla tua correzione!



 No hay de qué!!

Por cierto, se me ocurre ahora también "mettersi nei panni di", con el mismo sentido.


----------



## Nualoa

Ma se sto parlando di un scrittore che non vuole vestire i panni di litterato, ¿puedo traducirlo así? : un escritor que no quiere ser tomado por literato


----------



## irene.acler

Nualoa said:


> Ma se sto parlando di un scrittore che non vuole vestire i panni di letterato posso tradurre come ¿un escritor que no quiere ser tomado por literato?



Sì, yo creo que sì! Ese es el sentido!


----------



## femmejolie

La ho cercata (la espressione) sui vocabolari DeMauro e Zingarelli e non la trovo.Ho trovato soltanto qualcosa di simile :
essere/mettersi nei panni di qualcuno.
(estar/ponerse en la piel/pellejo de alguien)


----------



## irene.acler

Forse è un'espressione idiomatica che non viene registrata. Comunque sia, io penso sia piuttosto utilizzata.


----------



## sabrinita85

Non è usatissima, però esiste "vestire i panni".
Come è stato già detto, sono più usuali "mettersi/stare/essere nei panni di qlc".
*Stare nei panni di qualcuno = Estar en el pellejo de alguien, Ponerse en el lugar de alguien.*


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Grazie Irene dalla tua correzione!Io mi riferivo alla espressione, no a lei.



Ah scusa, ho frainteso!!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ah scusa, ho frainteso!!


Fa niente!
A proposito, ho trovato ancora 2 espressioni :
Stare, stringersi, ai panni di qlcu., stargli sempre vicino; (fig.) fargli fretta

Che ne pensi? Si dice spesso?
Si dice stare ai oppure nei panni di qualcuno?


----------



## irene.acler

Si direbbe "stare nei panni di qualcuno", però quelle che tu hai citato ora non mi suonano molto a dire il vero..


----------



## Neuromante

Penso sia:
Hacer el papel de... nel senso _di fare,rippresentare un ruolo_ o _fare la parte del_. In spagnolo é molto piú comune la parola papel che rol, l´equivalente al "ruolo".


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Penso sia:
> Hacer el papel de... nel senso _di fare, rappresentare un ruolo_ o _fare la parte del_. In spagnolo è molto più comune la parola _papel_ che _rol_, l'equivalente di "ruolo".


----------



## femmejolie

Non si dice stringersi ai panni di qualcuno? L'ho trovato nel vocabolario, ma non si usa molto, giusto?

E che dite di mettersi nei panni di qualcuno?
E calarsi nei panni di qualcuno?

Hombre, Neuromante ,compaesano, è da un po' di tempo che non ti si vede nel forum.


----------



## infinite sadness

No, stringersi nei panni di qualcuno non si dice, mi sembra strano che tu l'abbia trovata in un vocabolario.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Non si dice stringersi ai panni di qualcuno? L'ho trovato nel vocabolario, ma non si usa molto, giusto?
> 
> E che dite di mettersi nei panni di qualcuno?
> E calarsi nei panni di qualcuno?
> 
> Hombre, Neuromante ,compaesano, è da un po' di tempo che non ti si vede nel forum.



"Stringersi ai panni di qualcuno" non mi sembra molto usata sinceramente.
Invece, "mettersi nei panni di qualcuno" e "calarsi nei panni di qualcuno" sono decisamente più usate, per conto mio.


----------



## femmejolie

*ZINGARELLI in Cd-Rom (Edit.Zanichelli 2006)*
*panno*
[lat. pannu(m), di etim. incerta; 1211]
s. m.
1 Tessuto, stoffa: una pezza di panno | Panno lano, V. pannolano | Panno lino, V. pannolino (2).
2 Tessuto di lana cardata, pesante, peloso, per cappotti, abiti pesanti, tappeti da biliardo e sim. | (est.) Pezza di lana grossa: panno da stirare | Panno funebre, mortuario, il drappo steso sulla bara.
3 Parte o pezzo di tessuto, destinato a vari usi: coprirsi con un panno; un bambino ravvolto in pochi panni | Essere bianco come un panno lavato, (fig.) essere mortalmente pallido.
*4 (spec. al pl.)* Abiti, vesti: panni leggeri, pesanti, estivi, invernali | *Stare, stringersi, ai panni di qlcu.,* *stargli sempre vicino*; (fig.) fargli fretta | Non stare più nei propri panni, (fig.) essere contentissimo | *Mettersi nei panni di qlcu.,* (fig.) immaginare d'essere nelle sue stesse condizioni | Stringere i panni addosso a qlcu., (fig.) metterlo alle strette, costringerlo a fare qlco. | Tagliare i panni addosso a qlcu., parlarne male, far della maldicenza: Ci tagliamo i panni addosso l'uno con l'altro (ORTESE) | Sapere di che panni qlcu. veste, (fig.) conoscere ciò che pensa, desidera, vuole e sim. | PROV. I panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia, le faccende delicate e le beghe vanno risolte all'interno dell'ambiente in cui si presentano, senza coinvolgere gli estranei.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Ah, forse la 2ª virgola lo spiega tutto.
> 
> Stare / Stringersi / Ai panni di qcu. , giusto?



Cosa intendi per "seconda virgola"? Scusa ma non ho ben capito..


----------



## femmejolie

*Stare, stringersi, (questa)**ai panni di qlcu.,*


Ma "ai panni di qualcuno"separatamente non ha senso.
Forse è uno sbaglio poiché si dice mettersi/calarsi/stare nei panni di qcu.
Forse si dice stringersi nei panni di qcu., ma non ci credo perché nessuno ha detto niente!


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> *Stare, stringersi, ai panni di qlcu.,* *stargli sempre vicino*; (fig.) fargli fretta






irene.acler said:


> Cosa intendi per "seconda virgola"? Scusa ma non ho ben capito..


Penso si riferisca al fatto che la virgola possa "dividere" l'espressione:
stare/stringersi/ai panni di qualcuno.

Ma ugualmente non mi sembra molto sensata come espressione.


PS: Sarebbe buona norma citare il nome del dizionario/vocabolario, autori, etc.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah ok, ora ho capito..Effettivamente si dice "stare/stringersi ai panni di qualcuno". La virgola potrebbe essere un errore, oppure è stata messa per indicare che non si usa solo "stare nei panni di", ma anche "stringersi nei panni di", ovvero si usano entrambe.


----------



## femmejolie

infinite sadness said:


> No, *stringersi nei panni di qualcuno* non si dice, mi sembra strano che tu l'abbia trovata in un vocabolario.


 


irene.acler said:


> *]"Stringersi ai panni di qualcuno"*[/u] non mi sembra molto usata sinceramente.
> Invece, "mettersi nei panni di qualcuno" e "calarsi nei panni di qualcuno" sono decisamente più usate, per conto mio.


 


irene.acler said:


> Effettivamente si dice "stare/*stringersi ai panni* di qualcuno".


 
Mi avete detto che non esiste, ed ora mi dici di sì.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Mi avete detto che non esiste, ed ora mi dici di sì.


Può darsi che esista, se lo riporta un vocabolario... *(anche se a questo punto ci si chiede che vocabolario sia e chi siano gli autori)*, però non si dice, o per lo meno io non ho mai sentito nessuno dirlo.


----------



## infinite sadness

La seconda virgola spiega solo che secondo lo zingarelli "stare ai panni di qualcuno" significherebbe "stargli vicino", ma rimane il mistero di dove mai abbia sentito dire il sig. Zingarelli la frase "Io sto ai panni di qualcuno" o "io mi stringo ai panni di qualcuno"


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah, ce l'abbiamo fatta a dire che dizionario è! Uff che fatica! 

L'unica spiegazione possibile è che quella espressione sia rimasta lì dal primo dizionario scritto da Zingarelli (1000 A.C.? ) e che nessuno si sia mai preso la briga di toglierla. 

Comunque, direi che chi ha posto il dubbio può stare ben tranquillo, ha tre persone nettamente perplesse sull'uso dell'espressione "stringersi ai panni di qlc"; 
e notare poi che, in qualche modo, queste tre persone rappresentano il Nord, il Centro e il Sud Italia... meglio di così...!


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Mi avete detto che non esiste, ed ora mi dici di sì.



Scusa, ho sbagliato a scrivere e non mi sono proprio accorta dell'erroraccio!


----------

